# another nasty ladder injury



## Bermie (Nov 11, 2008)

I was away on holiday and just heard about my neighbour...

70+ - up on a ladder cutting branches, he fell off and broke his hip, tibia and lower leg...die hard do it your selfer, ladder wins though.
He's home now and recovering well.


----------



## coydog (Nov 12, 2008)

how did he get a ladder up 70'?


----------



## tree jockey (Nov 12, 2008)

he tied it to his lanyard silly


----------



## masiman (Nov 12, 2008)

Bermie said:


> I was away on holiday and just heard about my neighbour...
> 
> 70+ - up on a ladder cutting branches, he fell off and broke his hip, tibia and lower leg...die hard do it your selfer, ladder wins though.
> He's home now and recovering well.



I hope your neighbor heals well. Sometimes those injuries cause older folks to spiral down, I am assuming the 70+ meant their age.

So, where does one go for holiday when they live in a warm vacation paradise? Somewhere you can put on a snow suit?


----------



## Bermie (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes 70+ is his age!! Unsecured ladders will win every time.

Just got back from 6 weeks in Australia...went to Tasmania nice and cold, and some AWSOME trees, at one forest reserve in the south, they just discovered a tree that is now officially the second tallest in the world Ecalyptus regnans I believe. Left before summer kicked in on the Gold Coast...people from tiny countries like to go to BIG countries!


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 12, 2008)

Bermie said:


> Yes 70+ is his age!! Unsecured ladders will win every time.
> 
> Just got back from 6 weeks in Australia...went to Tasmania nice and cold, and some AWSOME trees, at one forest reserve in the south, they just discovered a tree that is now officially the second tallest in the world Ecalyptus regnans I believe. Left before summer kicked in on the Gold Coast...people from tiny countries like to go to BIG countries!



Wondered where you were. Welcome back. So I expect you took a camera. :monkey:


----------



## Bermie (Nov 13, 2008)

Total derail here, but it is my thread....

Just a quick visit to the other side of the planet!
Yes I took some pictures, like, a ton....my camera is still in OZ...long story, so I'll post them when I get it back!
I got to hang out, literally, at the Queensland Arborist Association's Arbor Camp...SRT up a 120' eucalyptus...tree boats and hammocks, all knds of cool gear and climbing to try. Makes up for missing all the TCIA and ISA stuff in the States.
Oh yeah we did do normal vacation stuff too!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 13, 2008)

coydog said:


> how did he get a ladder up 70'?



i have Ben their i dot think theirs a tree that big tom trees


----------



## Eagle1 (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate ladders.


----------



## Nailgunner (Nov 13, 2008)

ladders are basically bad ... when I have to use one at work the first thing i do is sink an eyebolt into the wall and tie off the bottom, then do the same at the top and tie it off as well.

I'd rather have a scaffold though.


----------



## Bermie (Nov 13, 2008)

tomtrees58 said:


> i have Ben their i dot think theirs a tree that big tom trees



Dear tomtrees, the trees have grown since you were here 100 years ago...  
Norfolk Pine, Casuarina easily go over 70', I know, I been up there! 

Anyway 70 is how OLD my neighbour is! 
Ladders are fine if the top is tied in and so are you, I've done several multistem Phoenix palms that way, the trunks are too spindly to climb and there was no access for a bucket.


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Nov 14, 2008)

just finished a job on Wednesday doing a job when I see the neighbor and his wife putting a ladder against a tree he had an electric chainsaw in his hand. I'm guessing he was in his sixties. I had done some work for him before a couple months before.I walked over and told him to please not do that. I told him that I wouldn't do it and this is what I do all day everyday. I told him I will be back in a couple days and I'll do it for free. Nice guy, his wife was very thank-full. Its been raining since then I hope to make it this weekend.


----------

